# Psst . . . Hey Colin . . . . . . .



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

This pen in your FB page header is awesome. Did you make that blank? I don't remember seeing it before.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> This pen in your FB page header is awesome. Did you make that blank? I don't remember seeing it before.
> 
> View attachment 91527



Those blanks come from Woodturningz.com They are usually only available in 4 inch shorts and in the past about once a year (No idea if availability has gotten better). The tail end of a bunch of different pours ends up in a mold until it gets thick and then gets sliced into pen blanks. The average time a pen done in that blank sits in my shop can usually be measured in hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm going to try and get my hands on some of those. Stop buying them please.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I'm going to try and get my hands on some of those. Stop buying them please.



I only have a couple left so I should probably see if they have any more but here is the part number- PBIASUPERS-SH That's for the short ones, I was just looking at my stuff and I found one that was longer and cut at 90 degrees instead of 45 so they might have those available too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2015)

You can see here how you never know what colors you'll get, The only thing I don't like is occasionally you'll get tiny voids where layers meet. I've tried CA to fill, Epoxy, Etc. and the voids always turn out white when I'm done but I just treat that as part of the unique-ness of these blanks.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice. I like that...That is a great use of the extra too....


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks great.
Blow the dust out of the voids prior to filling with Med CA.

Les


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2015)

@Kevin - I was just on the phone with them and they still have some of these blanks in both shorts and full pen blanks even after I ordered some.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 23, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> You can see here how you never know what colors you'll get, The only thing I don't like is occasionally you'll get tiny voids where layers meet. I've tried CA to fill, Epoxy, Etc. and the voids always turn out white when I'm done but I just treat that as part of the unique-ness of these blanks.
> 
> View attachment 91533


How about black ca flue


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tclem said:


> How about black ca flue



Is that a new disease we need to watch out for?
Sounds deadly....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> @Kevin - I was just on the phone with them and they still have some of these blanks in both shorts and full pen blanks even after I ordered some.



Thanks Colin. I ordered some shorts Saturday, but couldn't see any long ones listed I will call.


----------

